# Bersa 9UC holster



## kymauser (Jun 19, 2009)

I am the new parent of the Bersa 9mm UC and am looking for a holster. I am really interested in a paddle holster for it as I am use to them and like them. If at all possible, I would like to find one made of kydex or something similiar, so far all I have found that fits is the Fobus. Does anyone else know of any other makers, or if any other models are close enough that bersa 9uc would be able to fit? Last resort is to go to leather. Anyone have any ideas? Thanks.


----------



## kymauser (Jun 19, 2009)

How about any leather hoslters? Apparently other than Fobus there are no molded non leather holster.


----------



## swatpup102 (Jun 30, 2009)

I have only found 2 real options for leather holster that I like for my 9 UC. One is a guy that makes them under the name UBG holsters. It is a through the loop style IWB. Nice holster, but a tad bulky depending on how you carry. The one I am currently using is a molded one by Stoner holsters. It is a "3 way clip" holster, IWB on the right side or OWB on the left (or vice versa depending on you being left handed or right handed for your order.) 

the UBG is a pretty expensive holster and can take many weeks to be custom made, while the Stoner holster they had in stock and ready to go. After trying them both, I like the Stoner better.


----------



## Donster52 (May 26, 2010)

*Stoner Holsterfor Bersa 9mm UC*

What model was the Stoner?
Thanks



swatpup102 said:


> I have only found 2 real options for leather holster that I like for my 9 UC. One is a guy that makes them under the name UBG holsters. It is a through the loop style IWB. Nice holster, but a tad bulky depending on how you carry. The one I am currently using is a molded one by Stoner holsters. It is a "3 way clip" holster, IWB on the right side or OWB on the left (or vice versa depending on you being left handed or right handed for your order.)
> 
> the UBG is a pretty expensive holster and can take many weeks to be custom made, while the Stoner holster they had in stock and ready to go. After trying them both, I like the Stoner better.


----------

